# Rifle scope question E, AOE what does it all mean



## 4x4cohunt (Jan 26, 2008)

I have been looking at the bushnell rifle scopes and some are E some are AOE some are MOE and so on. But I can't find any info on what E, AOE and MOE means. And the bushnell website doesn't real explain it either.

Can some one please explain what they mean?

Thanks, Steve


----------

